# Black gsd with a tan & black gsd



## Omar_ahmad97 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hey everyone
Anyone tried to breed a full black gsd (M) with tan & black gsd (F)? 
I did that and can't wait to see how the cute puppies!!!


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

I imagine they'll be black with small amounts of tan and maybe a sable or two. Parents are pretty though.


----------



## Omar_ahmad97 (Apr 30, 2021)

Rabidwolfie said:


> I imagine they'll be black with small amounts of tan and maybe a sable or two. Parents are pretty though.


I hope that, thank u sooo much 🥰


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Black typically found in GSD is recessive. That means the puppies will be whatever color they get from the other parent. With a Black and Tan dog, they could produce Black and Tan, bicolor or black. I would bet all your puppies come out Black and Tan.


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

I didn't know black was recessive. That's interesting.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Rabidwolfie said:


> I didn't know black was recessive. That's interesting.


In most dogs it’s dominant. It’s the most dominant color when it comes from the K allele. The black in German shepherds and a few other breeds comes from the a allele.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Rabidwolfie said:


> I imagine they'll be black with small amounts of tan and maybe a sable or two. Parents are pretty though.


sable pups need at least one sable parent.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

If the Black and Tan parent carries a Black gene as well, then you could get some Black puppies. Black is typically a recessive coat color, but there are some dominant black show lines coming out of Russia... You will get Black and Tan and Bi Color's.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

I think you will get some blanket coats...if the Black and Tan dog carries a black gene then you will highly likely be having some all black pups


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Omar_ahmad97 (Apr 30, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> Black typically found in GSD is recessive. That means the puppies will be whatever color they get from the other parent. With a Black and Tan dog, they could produce Black and Tan, bicolor or black. I would bet all your puppies come out Black and Tan.


Thanks for answering ♥


----------



## Omar_ahmad97 (Apr 30, 2021)

mnm said:


> If the Black and Tan parent carries a Black gene as well, then you could get some Black puppies. Black is typically a recessive coat color, but there are some dominant black show lines coming out of Russia... You will get Black and Tan and Bi Color's.


Ooh , okay 
Thank uuuu 🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Omar_ahmad97 (Apr 30, 2021)

tysonsingh said:


> View attachment 573097
> View attachment 573098


Thank u soooo much for explaining 💓


----------

